# was in the saddle for about 3 hours today



## ilovepets (Oct 29, 2012)

this morning i went for a trail ride with 3 other people. it started with riding with a friend to another persons house. we sat on the horses and waited to her to tack up. then the 4th friend was 50 minutes late which we werent expecting so we were sitting on the horses for a while. then when the 4th friend came, there was a little bit of confusion with a halter breakage. finally at 9:50 we left for the trails. after going form inclines and rocky trails we decided to go on an aqueduct, which was nice and flat. the ride lasted un tip about 11:40, but i was sitting on the horse since about 8:10. so after the ride my ankles were quite sore. when i got home i was really tired and have been taking many naps all day!


----------



## Janna (Apr 19, 2012)

Lol Sounds like me . Left at10 got back at 4


----------



## Muppetgirl (Sep 16, 2012)

Lucky you.....I could stay there all day


----------



## ParaIndy (Sep 10, 2012)

When I go on a ride, I usually stay in the saddle all day Isn't it great?


----------



## ilovepets (Oct 29, 2012)

it was really fun but at the end of the ride my ankles killed!!! i am a little sore today but will be riding this weekend again


----------



## Foxesdontwearbowties (Jul 9, 2012)

Oh, I remember when I first started riding for long periods of time. Holy crap I was sore!
But now I go from sunup to sundown, still sore sometimes.


----------



## ilovepets (Oct 29, 2012)

i hope to start going on longer rides so i can get used to being in the saddle for so long!


----------



## Foxesdontwearbowties (Jul 9, 2012)

Its worth the soreness! I'm lucky to get to ride on weekends as long as I want for the most part.


----------



## boots (Jan 16, 2012)

ilovepets -- I wish many long days in the saddle for you. It's gotta be one of the best ways to spend time.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I am not able to sit three hours without taking a short walk break. But I am much older than you, I would guess. The ol' knees to be straightened and worked a bit from time to time by walking.

I bet your horses would have appreciated it you'd gotten down off them for that long wait for your friends. even a well-fitted saddle can cut off the surface blood flow to the skin right under the tree, so giving the horse's back some time without it being weighted is a courtesy you can give your horse from time to time.


----------



## SaddleStrings (May 15, 2012)

I'm jealous! I need some ride time! I wanted to tonight, but i worked late. And it's not looking good tomorrow, gotta go stand in a long line to go put in my vote. I'll be glad when all these campaigns are over!


----------



## ilovepets (Oct 29, 2012)

tinyliny said:


> I am not able to sit three hours without taking a short walk break. But I am much older than you, I would guess. The ol' knees to be straightened and worked a bit from time to time by walking.


i am 16  instead of getting off i stand up in the saddle to stretch my legs. for some reason when i ride, my feet always get cold and they never warm back up. then a few of my toes go numb :shock:! i dont know why. that and my ankles hurt later on in the ride :-( probably because i am putting too muck weight in them but not noticing it. when i look at other riders, their ankles have a slight downward slant, but mine are very slanted, but the stirrups are the right length :?:


----------



## ilovehorsesand ponys (Oct 25, 2012)

the ride was really fun and you will be able to go on another long ride soon and hopefuly you will do better


----------



## ilovepets (Oct 29, 2012)

this time i will pay attention to where i am putting my weight! i was thinking we could to the aqueduct again, going from the small one, across the RR tracks and on the big aqueduct. that would be a good hour ride and this time we can do some trotting along that straight- away


----------



## ilovehorsesand ponys (Oct 25, 2012)

that would be nice sence it is to longe just to walk like we did the other time


----------



## Gunnerssugarbar (Jul 18, 2012)

When on long rides, I will often take my feet out of the stirrups to rotate my ankles when in a safe spot. I don't stand up too much because of the weight it puts on my feet. I can be in the saddle over an hour without even realizing it! Longest ride I've been on was 8 hours. That was a pretty amazing trip! 

“No hour of life is wasted that is spent in the saddle.” 
― Winston Churchill


----------



## ilovepets (Oct 29, 2012)

i wore taller winter boots this past weekend on an hour trail ride. my ankles did a lot better (they were still a little sore in the end) and my posting was a lot smoother 
~wow 8 hours, i dont know if i could do that. maybe on a good day 5 hours :shock:


----------



## SlideStop (Dec 28, 2011)

Try stirrup turners for the western saddles or jointed ones for english. They are WONDERFUL at relieving knee and ankle pressure. Worst case... Your out $25. Chuck them, put them on a guest saddle or giving them to a friend! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ilovepets (Oct 29, 2012)

what do they do?


----------



## LikeaTB (May 28, 2012)

ilovepets said:


> i am 16  instead of getting off i stand up in the saddle to stretch my legs. for some reason when i ride, my feet always get cold and they never warm back up. then a few of my toes go numb :shock:! i dont know why. that and my ankles hurt later on in the ride :-( probably because i am putting too muck weight in them but not noticing it. when i look at other riders, their ankles have a slight downward slant, but mine are very slanted, but the stirrups are the right length :?:


Try relaxing your legs a bit more. When I'm in the saddle I just let my legs hang and do all the work  My heels go down from muscle memory so I don't have to worry about that.


----------



## ilovepets (Oct 29, 2012)

i try to put most of my weigh in my butt when i think about it. i feel like i am putting too much in my stirrups :shock: i need to work on that more


----------

